# craigslist ms660



## punchy (Jun 5, 2012)

"$600, this is about a year old saw with a 36 inch bar.  this saw is in great condition and runs very good i can text or email pictures if wanted."

this saw is probably waaaayyyy too much for what i need, but seems like a great price.  i have heard there are the stihl 'knock-off' saws out there, what is the best way to distinguish beteen real and fake.  for some strange reason, i would love to have a high horsepower saw like this.
.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 5, 2012)

punchy said:


> "$600, this is about a year old saw with a 36 inch bar. this saw is in great condition and runs very good i can text or email pictures if wanted."
> 
> this saw is probably waaaayyyy too much for what i need, but seems like a great price. i have heard there are the stihl 'knock-off' saws out there, what is the best way to distinguish beteen real and fake. for some strange reason, i would love to have a high horsepower saw like this.
> .


 Get the damm thing or I will.....  Thats a great price on that saw, post some pics here and we will be able to tell you if it's a knock-off.  Chances are its the real deal, and if its in good shape go get it!!


----------



## Thistle (Jun 5, 2012)

GO GO GO


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 5, 2012)

There was one for $500 o.b.o here 2 weeks ago. One for $650 this week....

Thats a Great deal on that saw. I just paid $1,000 for a MS 460. If I didnt buy it, I would have 2 (TWO) MS 660's off of CL! !! 

(Disclaimer- If you have never ran a Large Pro Saw like a 660, then be careful and make sure to always wear the proper PPE. That saw has a Lot of HP. ) 

Or try and buy it for $500-550 amd sell it for $750-$800.


----------



## punchy (Jun 5, 2012)

i have never ran a saw that big.  i did buy a ms362 last year and am still amazed on how much better it cuts than my old 025.  that is what makes me want even more power.  i usually scan craigslist for saws and now i may have found one.  i will try to get a picture of it to post, if i can still figure out how.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 6, 2012)

Keep the 025 and run the 660.  That's gonna be a nice two saw attack plan that will handle _anything_ you want to throw in your stove.  Hope that saw is still available.  Good deals like that on CL usually last hours, if not minutes, and almost always go bye bye after 24 hrs.


----------



## punchy (Jun 6, 2012)

here is a text picture he sent me.  is there a way tell if it is fake?


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks good from here. Most copies are very obvious, in new condition, and are usually pretty shady deals.  Look for Stihl part #'s ( xxxx-xxx-xxxx ) molded into parts.  Usually pretty easy to find on the inside of the air cleaner cover and the clutch cover.  You can look for the EPA cert sticker (bottom of the handle) and I see the ANSI Kickback warning sticker is on the handgaurd/chainbrake too.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks good to me.  Haggle him a little bit, maybe you can fudge it down a little!  Now go get that saw!!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Any news on that saw? At $600 and nearly new (as described), it won't last long. Get your wallet out and start driving!


----------



## BrianK (Jun 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Get the damm thing or I will..... Thats a great price on that saw, post some pics here and we will be able to tell you if it's a knock-off. Chances are its the real deal, and if its in good shape go get it!!


There's one right down the road from you in Alexandria, Scotty, advertised on Pennswoods:


> http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=1691401
> 07:28 am, 26 May, 2012
> Asking Price: $500.00
> For Sale: Stihl 066 Magnum Chainsaw with 20" bar,to large for my needs. 500.00 814 386 0860
> ...


----------



## punchy (Jun 6, 2012)

i called this morning when i got up and he sold it already.  oh well, i couldn't have made it there until saturday anyway with work and the saw being over 2hrs away.  guess i'll just have to make do with my ms362.  thanks for all the input though.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 6, 2012)

BrianK said:


> There's one right down the road from you in Alexandria, Scotty, advertised on Pennswoods:


 Just called him, he's not too far.  going to look at it (and hopefully purchase it) tomorrow afternoon......thanks for the heads up Brian!


----------



## ScotO (Jun 6, 2012)

punchy said:


> i called this morning when i got up and he sold it already. oh well, i couldn't have made it there until saturday anyway with work and the saw being over 2hrs away. guess i'll just have to make do with my ms362. thanks for all the input though.


 just ask around punchy, there's always another deal.  you'll find another one, just keep watchin.....


----------



## BrianK (Jun 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Just called him, he's not too far. going to look at it (and hopefully purchase it) tomorrow afternoon......thanks for the heads up Brian!


*Great!*

There's NO WAY I could have justified that one with my bride. But I've been watching it for several weeks now since he posted it.

I do a search for chainsaws at Pennswoods regularly and there is usually something "interesting" in the results. There are several decent Stihls and Huskies currently listed. I've bought and sold quite a few items on there. Its local so it seems safer than CL and prices are often quite reasonable.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 6, 2012)

BrianK said:


> *Great!*
> 
> There's NO WAY I could have justified that one with my bride. But I've been watching it for several weeks now since he posted it.
> 
> I do a search for chainsaws at Pennswoods regularly and there is usually something "interesting" in the results. There are several decent Stihls and Huskies currently listed. I've bought and sold quite a few items on there. Its local so it seems safer than CL and prices are often quite reasonable.


 He said he's the second owner and has owned it for 7 yrs, hasn't run it much himself.  He did tell me that another guy looked at it and thought the compression seemed a little low, if that is the case I'm gonna make an offer (as long as it isn't too beat up and if it does run), I figure if I can get for the right price, I can put a new P/C in it this coming winter (and do a full woods-port and squish band mill on it while I am at it), we'll see what happens when I go and look at it tomorrow.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 7, 2012)

punchy said:


> i called this morning when i got up and he sold it already. oh well, i couldn't have made it there until saturday anyway with work and the saw being over 2hrs away. guess i'll just have to make do with my ms362. thanks for all the input though.


 
I had a bead on a Stihl a couple weeks ago and it was gone within two hours, you have to get lucky on some of these deals. I got a new bar and chain for my Husky 350 and its humming right now.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 8, 2012)

BrianK said:


> *Great!*
> 
> There's NO WAY I could have justified that one with my bride. But I've been watching it for several weeks now since he posted it.
> 
> I do a search for chainsaws at Pennswoods regularly and there is usually something "interesting" in the results. There are several decent Stihls and Huskies currently listed. I've bought and sold quite a few items on there. Its local so it seems safer than CL and prices are often quite reasonable.


 I went and looked at the saw, it was a half-hour drive over two mountains and through some nice country.  I checked the 066 out, and ran it.  The compression was a little low, but it still has quite a bit of life in it.  I made him a fair offer, and we were only apart by 25 bucks but couldn't seal the deal.  So one other guy was going to look at it tonight, if he doesn't buy it, he said he will accept my offer.  No big deal either way, we'll see what happens next.


----------

